# Help:Eight Reasons NOT to buy Resale



## chum94555 (May 13, 2009)

Hello, I am seeking feedback from fellow HGVC point owners who have bought RESALE membership in the recent past and their experience. 

I have rec'd the following reasons as to why I should not buy Resale from Developer's sales agent. I have asked my Resale person for their  feedback but will appreciate your as well

 I am particularly not clear on their points, * 5, 6 , 7 and 8
*

 ANY feedback based on your experience is appreciated

 Thanks
ks
______________________________________________

*Reasons you need to be aware of buying from a third party;

1) Back Maint. fees &  taxes ( you will be responsible)
2) Divorce situation (tie up for months)
3) Should have an Attorney to make sure title free & clear
4) Not eligible for the Elite program *** See attached
5) Can't upgrade with 100% equity
6) Not eligible for ongoing promotions
7) Not a member of club or RCI (must join each at an additional cost)

8)We are a point base program (do you know if points are available at point of purchase)
*


----------



## ecwinch (May 13, 2009)

This was not on the list:

9) You have too much money
10) You feel it is your patriotic duty to help the depressed timeshare industry
:whoopie:


----------



## PigsDad (May 13, 2009)

If you work w/ a reputable broker, points 1,2,3 and 8 are a non-issue.  Those points just come down to knowing what you are buying.

Point 4: true
Point 5: true, but "upgrading" is just another purchase from the developer.  If resale works for you, why would you purchase from the developer in the future?
Point 6: I don't know of any "promotions" that don't apply to resale owners.  I suspect this is BS.
Point 7:  This is blatant BS.  Resale owners are full HGVC members.

The only real downside to buying resale is that your purchase will not count toward Elite status.  Only you can decide if the Elite benefits are worth the extra $$$$.

Kurt


----------



## natarajanv (May 13, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> If you work w/ a reputable broker, points 1,2,3 and 8 are a non-issue.  Those points just come down to knowing what you are buying.
> 
> Point 4: true
> Point 5: true, but "upgrading" is just another purchase from the developer.  If resale works for you, why would you purchase from the developer in the future?
> ...



I completely concur with Kurt. I recently purchased through Seth and everthing went smooth. I knew exactly how many points were left on the account or any unpaid fees (through ESTOPPEL) and also got the TITLE insurance for a peace of mind.


----------



## timeos2 (May 13, 2009)

*Don't get railroaded*

If you purchase through a quality resale broker or with a reputable seller (on Ebay, RedWeek, etc) and get what you bargain for the value for your dollar is much better than buying retail. No, you don't get to be "elite" but you are paying dearly for that "privilege".  Seth was mentioned in a reply and he has a sterling reputation for presenting the facts (not commissioned sales weasels hype and half-truths) regarding retail vs resale. You will be informed and can make the best decision for YOU if you take the time to research and learn. I would NEVER buy retail as the majority of the cost difference between resale & retail is marketing overhead and sales expenses I simply don't care to pay. They buy me nothing and have no value when I wish to resell.


----------



## ecwinch (May 13, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> I would NEVER buy retail as the majority of the cost difference between resale & retail is marketing overhead and sales expenses I simply don't care to pay. They buy me nothing and have no value when I wish to resell.



John highlights an interesting point about the *elite* priviledges you are paying the premium for. Since they are not transferable, does that not hurt your resale value? 

So you are paying a premium with no hope of recouping that premium during resale. That is the question to ask that Developer sales agent. Hopefully he has not represented that this is an investment and you will be able to resell in the future and get a large portion of your money back. The previous issue negates some of that potential.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 13, 2009)

*Nothing That The Timeshare Company Sells At Full Freight Is Worth The Money.*

That specially goes for the extras like VIP & Platinum Priority & Elite Status, etc. -- the benefits they provide are worth only a small fraction of the major big bux the timeshare company gets for them. 

Plus, there is no such thing as a new timeshare.  All timeshares are _used-used-used_ by the time the owner shows up & checks in, because other people will have stayed right there in _your_ unit before you ever get there.  Accordingly it makes no sense whatever to pay a "new" price for an item that is plainly not new any way you shake it. 

As for potential pitfalls relating to back fees, divorce issues clouding title transfer, etc., just do sensible checking in advance & go with a reputable timeshare closing services agency & you'll do fine. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars. 

For the money you save in buying timeshares resale, you can spend regular money on the things that full freight buyers get via VIP & Platinum Priority & Elite Status, etc., & you'll still be way, way ahead of the game financially. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## alwysonvac (May 13, 2009)

*Déjà vu*

LOL, they must have a script :hysterical: See this old 2008 thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74675

Don't worry, the only thing you don't get with a HGVC resale is Elite status (which you need at least 14,000 HGVC points to qualify). They're just trying to use scare tactics to get you to buy directly from them. Sadly, some folks who work in the timeshare industry behave like sleazy used car salesmen (no offense to used car salesmen). If their lips are moving, you know they're lying.

I also suggest using one of the TUG recommended HGVC resale agents to ensure everything is cared for during the transfer - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88428


----------



## UWSurfer (May 13, 2009)

I bought both of my HGVC weeks through Seth and have been enjoying full  HGVC benefits for several seasons now.    I'm not elite and am very happy with the savings that its not an issue...and frankly really shouldn't be.

HGVC is a great system to buy into resale and I'm sure that alone makes it difficult on their sales staff for the 0.5% of those they pitch to who know this.


----------



## chum94555 (May 13, 2009)

*Lost of deposit*

One other thing that was in the text portion of their email I forgot to post was


*If HGVC exercises their right to buy, I loose all the deposits* 

 Is this true?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 13, 2009)

chum94555 said:


> One other thing that was in the text portion of their email I forgot to post was
> 
> 
> *If HGVC exercises their right to buy, I loose all the deposits*
> ...



With almost every seller, if HGVC takes the unit with ROFR,  you will get your complete deposit back.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 13, 2009)

Look, you're clearly worried about buying resale. I can understand that. 

Since HGVC will buy back most low ball offers, with your concerns, I wouldn't think about buying from an unknown seller. Use one of the three or four highly recommended HGVC resellers (like Judy K and/or Seth N) and you will have a completely trouble free purchase. These guys are true pros and they will make sure your resale goes smoothly.


----------



## Blues (May 13, 2009)

chum94555 said:


> *If HGVC exercises their right to buy, I lose all the deposits*
> 
> Is this true?



Not if you're dealing with a reputable broker and/or escrow agent.  But the process for refunding your money in this case is something you should clarify before you make an offer.  In my case, the escrow agent didn't even request any deposits until *after* getting the Estoppel from HGVC indicating no ROFR.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 13, 2009)

*Are You Talking R. O. F. R. ?*




chum94555 said:


> One other thing that was in the text portion of their email I forgot to post was
> 
> 
> *If HGVC exercises their right to buy, I loose all the deposits*
> ...


Not sure of the context -- but if they're talking about a money deposit you pay toward a resale purchase & then the timeshare company buys the timeshare out from under you via ROFR, then that's bogus.  You get your deposit back in that event.  The timeshare closing services agency takes care of that.  Just make sure all the money you pay -- deposit & all -- goes to the independent 3rd party timeshare closing services agency, which takes care of sorting it all out when the dust settles.  Don't send any money directly to the seller. 

ROFR *=* ROFL (but that's another story). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## chum94555 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks to all the one responded. I am working with Seth and I learned of him from the Group. His response  is pretty much same as what all of you have said.

 Thanks I will march on and keep all  of you advised on how my purchase went

 Pl keep any tips you may have coming

ks


----------



## Talent312 (May 13, 2009)

Do not let yourself be bamboozled by the TS sales-creeps.
Next, they will tell you that you'll be waterboarded by the CIA.

HGVC is one of the best when it comes to treating their resale buyers equitably.
You get the same seat at the table as anyone who bought direct, save only elite status.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 13, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Next, they will tell you that you'll be waterboarded by the CIA.



Well, that part is true at least, administered by the sales mgrs in the back room.   CIA = Com'on, Invest Already!!!


----------



## rmschiltz (May 13, 2009)

Resale will save you $30,000 or more in my opinion. We went to the Orlando pitch and they tried to sell us 7,000 points for $37,000. We bought 5,000 resale for $5,200.  I know there are those on here that enjoy their elite status, but I can do a lot with that extra $30k.


----------



## jaes (May 13, 2009)

*Overlooked ELITE benefit.*

I had hoped the discussion would help "chum94555" make an informed purchase (i.e., resale or from developer).  However, much of the information supplied seems to be slanted and would lead one to consider purchasing a resale.  There is one benfit that is exculsive to Elite owners that seems to have been conveniently omitted.  For "chum94555" and others to make a fully informed decision, I believe they need to be informed about all of the benefits open to Elite owners.  Here is certainly one such benfit that needs consideration:  On page 137 of the 2009 Club Member Guide, under a column entitled "ELITE" is a list of benefits provided only to Elite owners. ---The discussion, thusfar, has not mentioned the following benefit: "Elite designated door key."   ---Jaes.


----------



## chum94555 (May 13, 2009)

Yes Point for point, I find we save 60 % by buying from Resale market and from money we save, I can surely give myself title of  Mr Elite :-0

ks


----------



## Talent312 (May 13, 2009)

jaes said:


> ---The discussion, thusfar, has not mentioned the following benefit: "Elite designated door key."



For less than $10.00, one can buy a package of gold-colored labels, put them in your printer, and produce 100 stickers that say, ELITE, then at 9-months out, reserve Kingsland, and you can rub elbows, AS IF.

... Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## jaes (May 13, 2009)

Better than simply calling yourself "Mr. Elite," which hides your exclusivity, I just visited a website that offers personalized ID Tags---a basic, leather tag, big enoungh to hold a resort's electronic key, = $9.20. ----Now get this, for a small additional charge, you can have gold embossed letters afixed thereto. I would suggest the gold embossed words: "Elite Supreme Being." ---Hope this is helpful.  ----Jaes.


----------



## kool_kat (May 13, 2009)

I also think you need to consider how many points you think you want to eventually own...if it is not going to be at least 14,000 than you wouldn't be elite even if you did by from the developer.  Then there is absolutely NO difference between developer and resales (except for the thousands of dollars)....


----------



## Talent312 (May 13, 2009)

kool_kat said:


> I also think you need to consider how many points you think you want to eventually own...if it is not going to be at least 14,000 than you wouldn't be elite even if you did by from the developer.  Then there is absolutely NO difference between developer and resales (except for the thousands of dollars)....



I wish that I had the time to use 14K points, but then...
Enuff of my vacations have been off the HGVC-plantation, that I haven't found my relatively meager account to be a limiting factor.


----------



## jehb2 (May 16, 2009)

chum94555 said:


> *1) Back Maint. fees &  taxes ( you will be responsible)
> 2) Divorce situation (tie up for months)
> 3) Should have an Attorney to make sure title free & clear
> 4) Not eligible for the Elite program *** See attached
> ...



All I can say is is that their best shot?  If so it's pretty lame.


----------



## tombo (May 17, 2009)

Eight reasons to not buy resale:

1. You have too much money and want to get rid of excess funds

2. You like to brag about how much you pay for things you purchase

3. You are weak and can't say no to sales pressure.

4. You were drunk at the timeshare sales presentation, so a retail purchase seemed like a good idea.

5. You are a drug dealer and it seems like a good way to launder money

6. You are a member of congress and spending money means nothing to you.

7. You have a trust fund and you are mad at your parents.

8.  You believe that the salesman is telling you the truth and looking out for your best interest. :rofl:


----------



## Talent312 (May 17, 2009)

:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 17, 2009)

*Send me the money!*

Just send me the money you want to give them, I will book you a week anywhere you want to go every year!
I promise!
I will even buy you dinner out at least one night during your stay!


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 20, 2009)

*3.73 a point!*

They called me the other day, wanted to help make me Premier Elite!  I told them I already was elite!
They still haven't called me back!
They said I could make a guaranteed resevation at any Hilton within 48 hours!
I read the fine print, that is a lie because they can make exceptions for special events any time they want.
chances are that would be the only time i would going somewhere and not be able to get a room is if there was a special event going on somewhere in the area!  Duh!
We have the Gold card already, that does most everything we need for at least 20k less!


----------



## ricoba (May 20, 2009)

tombo said:


> Eight reasons to not buy resale:
> 
> 1. You have too much money and want to get rid of excess funds
> 
> ...



:hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## kukkdog (May 20, 2009)

I mean seriously is there any benefit to buying direct? Other than so called 'elite' status.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 20, 2009)

None what so ever.  HGVC is very, very good to their resale buyers.  There's no difference.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 20, 2009)

kukkdog said:


> I mean seriously is there any benefit to buying direct? Other than so called 'elite' status.


Some of the elite benifits are nice but IMHO no elite benifit is worth the $20,000 - > $30,000 more that HGVC wants to qualify for it.


----------



## ricoba (May 20, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Some of the elite benifits are nice but IMHO no elite benifit is worth the $20,000 - > $30,000 more that HGVC wants to qualify for it.



I agree that some benefits are nice, but I am with you Bill, not worth the amount they want for those perks.


----------



## Zac495 (May 23, 2009)

I bought through Seth Nock. I am off to Hawaii with my Seaworld purchase. Don't waste your money - buy resale!


----------



## Tcherniaev (Feb 28, 2011)

*Elite status*

Just to point out, if you are buying your first unit, there is no reason to buy it from developer in hopes to get to elite status later on. If you are buying your second unit and really want that elite status (and I can't imagine that you would be willing to pay all that money for elite status, but still...), you can get them to count your first unit as part on negotiation. Although its not a guarantee, they seem to offer to do that every time (for a fee), as long as you are willing to buy something from them. 
So, technically, you can still get to elite if you buy your second unit from developer. However, if you buy your first unit from developer and second unit resale you are out of luck.


----------

